# Rust encapsulator vs POR-15



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.eastwood.com/rust-s....html 
http://www.por15.com/POR-15-Ru...ts/1/ 
So I'm beginning the restore/rebuild of my 1982 VW pickup. I plan to abrasive blast to remove any paint and rust under the hood and grind down the seam sealer; then plan to use either of these chemicals to coat the metal in the engine bay and on the cabin floor. I know they are both high quality products but based on experience I was wondering how the Eastwood compares to the POR? Cost is definitely an issue as the POR is substantially more expensive than the Eastwood, and so for the money, how does the encapsulator measure up? What experiences have you had? or what what other products would you recommend?
Thanks


----------

